# Name for Buckskin Colt



## purplefoal (Jun 30, 2010)

What do you guys think of Cobweb?


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Cobweb is kinda cute 
All the names I can think of are so cliche'. . .like Buckshot. . .


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I love Cobweb! So cute. Post pics asap, it is easier to brainstorm when we can see what he looks like.


----------



## purplefoal (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey you guys! I've been calling him Cholo for the time being... I just kind of called him that and it stuck, but I still am looking for ideas for show and call names! Here are some pictures:

[img[http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv188/zachybark/OregonSummer10061-1-1.jpg[/img]
















The one on the left:


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

For a barn name i always like the Name Leo, or Rio, I like cobweb but i dont think it fits him.. hes cute


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Just don't name him Bucky. That never leads to a good place o.o

I would probably end up callin him Reno...But that's because I had a buckskin horse named Reno. His name was Made In Reno and his full sister wascalled Made in Caramel ha ha ^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Rush-Rushin' for the Money
Taz-Tazmanian MoneyMaker
Mac-Big Mac Attack
Pointer-Point and Shoot
Charger-i have a show name for this but I have in written in one of my notebooks and I cant think of it now...I'll post it later =)


----------

